# A crew for my Jupiter 2...



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

From url]https://www.shapeways.com[/url]
5158984 - Printle C Homme 052 - 1/32 - wob White Natural Versatile Plastic 1 $6.24
5158985 - Printle C Homme 822 - 1/35 - wob White Natural Versatile Plastic 1 $6.09
5158986 - Printle C Femme 253 - 1/35 - wob White Natural Versatile Plastic 1 $5.65
5158987 - Printle C Femme 015 - 1/35 - wob White Natural Versatile Plastic 1 $5.64
5158988 - Printle C Femme 047 - 1/35 - wob White Natural Versatile Plastic 1 $5.72
5158989 - Printle C Homme 476 - 1/32 White Natural Versatile Plastic 1 $6.82

Replaced the heads, smeared on bondo red glazing putty, cleaned and painted to match the 3rd season.
1 by 2 mm rare earth magnets in all heels. Will glue larger magnets under the saucer floor.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Where is Will?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Judy looks sad. I want to comfort her. :x

Very nice work!


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Very well done!


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Wow, you are good at that. Too bad you don't make regular stuff I would buy it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm. Penny seems unfairly heavyset. Her costuming was awful in the third season but I never had a sense she gained weight.

But that's just opinion and heck, I can't sculpt so  

Nicely done overall!


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks to the LIS fans for the comments. I think of this crew as a re-imagining of the TV show's crew. No Will, Dr. Smith is younger (and an actual crew member), and Penny did turn out a tad heavy set. Actually, these are all body scans of real people except for the heads since the 3D printed heads (which I replaced) did not have sufficient detail.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Judy looks sad. I want to comfort her. :x
> 
> Very nice work!


"Doctor Smith, please. You're making the Robot very unhappy!"


Xs 2 on the nice work


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

From where did you obtain these?

Jeff


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice! You know what would be really nice? If they bought lost in space back to regular tv, maybe even space 1999, all on the same channel. This new sci-fi is pretty boring, just saying...


----------



## hunyock (Sep 16, 2019)

Penny was a bit chunky....costume wasn't good to her. Nice job at bringing my
14 year old memories back- LOL -John


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Needed someone to sit in those nice chairs.

From 3D Printing Service | Shapeways 
6673897 - Printle C Homme 1382 - 1/35 - wob
6673898 - Printle C Homme 2093 - 1/35 - wob

New heads, bondo red glazing, boiled and legs squeezed using pliers to force figures to fit in the chairs. Had to cut and reposition one figure's feet to fit under the control console. Had to grind about 20 pounds off of one of their upper bodies. Magnets embedded in the chairs and in the figures.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! ?


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

And those tubes shouldn't be empty...


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

that's amazing. painting figures that small is so hard.


----------

